# Ragnarok Online Video Issue



## shadowkin (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm running a Radeon Omega video card on this computer, and I've got Ragnarok Online installed, set up and patched, but I can't play.

Whenever I try to, I get an error: cannot init d3d

I also noticed this:










Note the empty drop-down menus. The top one is supposed to say Direct3D HAL and the bottom one is supposed to display the resolution. Anyone know what's up and/or how to fix it?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Is your graphics card poweful enough to run the game?

Which version of the Omega drivers and DirectX are you using? Have you tried the DirectX tests in Start > Run > dxdiag?

Have you installed the motherboard chipset drivers?

Do you get the same problem with the unpatched game, or any other games?

See if any of the advice in these bug reports helps. *1* *2*


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome to TSF!

This sounds like a DirectX problem. Do you have the latest DirectX? There's a link in my signature for it if you don't. If you do, try reinstalling it anyway. Do you have the latest drivers for your video card (see the NVIDIA and ATI Drivers threads in my signature)? You may need to update your video drivers.

Let us know how you go.


----------

